# First fountain pen



## jon canfield (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all -


Today I turned my first fountain pen, a Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre kit from Exotic Blanks (can't say enough good things about dealing with them!). I used Amboyna Burl.

Actually, this is the first non slimline I've turned at all, I generally just make pen/stylus combos, but I was asked to do one as a gift for a parent.

I'd love feedback, I'm always looking to improve. And, I'd love to hear how much some of you would price something like this.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jyreene (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks good. I enjoy those kits but don't enjoy having to buy them!


----------



## avbill (Apr 26, 2013)

i personally like a glossier shine on the wood  not like gloss CA  other than that its great looking FTN.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 26, 2013)

That is a great looking fountain pen.


----------



## BSea (Apr 26, 2013)

I think that looks perfect.  I like the way you made the blank straight without the bulges.  With these kits, I think it's safer to not get too creative with the lines of the pen.  If I had anything critical to say, it's that the top of the cap looks a a bit overturned. Not much, just a small bit. But even that would be hard to tell looking at the pen.  Pictures on my monitor are at least 1.5 times the size of the actual pen, and things get magnified that would probably go unnoticed.  

As far as how to price it, I'd think a minimum of $100.  That is a very high end blank, and looks nicely finished.  I can't tell what kind of nib you have in there.  But if it's not upgraded, then you should definitely do that if you were going to sell it.

Great 1st fountain pen!!


----------



## jon canfield (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks all, much appreciated. I did upgrade the nib with the Heritance that was available. 

The finish is EEE followed with Shellawax, they asked for more of a natural finish.

Jon


----------

